# Help on my Radiator



## Guest (May 29, 2002)

hey can anyone help me cuz my Radiator eats up so much Anti coolant i gotta keep putting in, when i dont put any it smokes, i tried looking for leaks under neath the car, but there isn't any


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

So what you're saying is that your coolant level is constantly low, even after you refill the resevoir?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

hell yah its gone everytime i put my A/C on even for a couple minutes...its all ready drained


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Are you leaking any coolant?? I had a similar problem where my coolant was leaking and I was always running low. My problem turned out to be a leaking water pump that I had to replace.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

awww man dont tell me its bad like that.....im gonna go check on that in the chiltons book.


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

You _should_ be able to see a coolant leak.
Check all of your hoses.
Check the front of your motor.

If you still can't find the leak, pull your dipstick. If the oil looks milky white, you've found your coolant leak.


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

Does this happen ONLY when you turn on the a/c?? Or does it drain if you dont use the a/c at all??


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

it drains like major after at least 2hours after the a/c was on, im guessing there's a hole somewhere in the hoses


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Try this as it may be a very simple solution to a very simple problem. Replace your radiator cap.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

I found the problem, but its major. it has a crack right on the front of the radiator the plastic part. So i guess my luck now is getting a new Radiator


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Ouch! I had that same problem last year on my Nissan Motorsports radiator. Never understood why they had plastic ends. I now have an all steel radiator from Import Parts Hawaii. I think it was less than $150.


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

Contact Greg Vogel at Mossy Nissan.


----------

